# Help on converter choice



## joefroooo (Feb 1, 2012)

I have just gotten a 1HP variable band saw with a 220V 3phase motor on it. The saw also has a blade welder on it. What are my options on installing it in my home wiring of 220V single phase. Can a static converter, Rotary phase converter, or VFD work. I know that any of the 3 will work but which one would allow me to use the welder with out blowing something up?
Joe


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 1, 2012)

Joe,

Check out the welder itself. It seems to me that it will be relatively low power to weld a blade. It may not actually be 3 phase, but it might just use two legs of the power supply. In that case, you could feed the welder and a VFD with 220 V single phase, then feed the motor out of the VFD.

I just set up a VFD on my mill and lathe and I love the ease of speed adjustment.


----------



## joefroooo (Feb 1, 2012)

Hawkeye,
 Thanks for the quick reply. Ill pull off the welder and see how it is wired.That would be awesome if the welder is just using the 220 legs. The band saw is a variable speed so the VFD is not really needed. I also have access to a static converter to try out. Just dont want to blow it up or toast the welder. I could pick up a VFD down the road if the static is not delivering the power.
Thanks again
Joe


----------



## randyjaco (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd go with the rotary phase converter. Don't even consider the static one. I don't think the VFD will be suitable.

Randy


----------

